# Halfords!!!!!!! Just seen this



## BEADING SHINY

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_567065_langId_-1_categoryId_165727

:thumb:

No stores near has any


----------



## toddy2

Damm, none available near me, good spot though!


----------



## alan_mcc

None anywhere near me at all


----------



## s_hosgood

Damn - nearest store to exeter that has it in stock is taunton!

Good find though!


----------



## Maggi200

Is that somerset way?


----------



## jamesmut

theres one in Ipswich!


----------



## Cliff

Same here, no stock, sheffield has some, and Bedford


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Cheers for the heads-up mate, I just got the only one in the North of Scotland reserved for ME. :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

I just checked and a local one had it, went to reserve, then they didnt next closest is over 140 miles


----------



## Bratwurst

Woohoo had one in my local store, get it at hometime!!! 

Thanks BEADING SHINY :thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26

Guess I am going to Chichester in the morning, thanks OP. :thumb:

Woking has one too for anyone near there!


----------



## Cullers

Just reserved one at Eastbourne. Don't even need one but you can't not get that can you!


----------



## lee.

slim_boy_fat said:


> Cheers for the heads-up mate, I just got the only one in the North of Scotland reserved for ME. :thumb:


You ya barstuard. 

I was on my way to reserve that after checking availability. Inverness Store by any chance. Once I found out they had one I thought to myself 'I'm going to have that' Went back on to reserve and it had gone. Nearest one to me now is Northern Ireland in Craigavon near Belfast.

Didn't need it anyway just £10 worth a shout as a backup.

Lee.


----------



## buff not enuf

1 in sheffield:thumb::thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26

Also found an air ratchet set to go with it reduced from £61.99 to £10 :thumb:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_184229_langId_-1_categoryId_165727


----------



## Reflectology

none in Sheff but Bedford have some


----------



## mouthyman

just reserved mine at my local store in Bedford :thumb:

is this the real price of a misprint seems very cheap?


----------



## alan_mcc

slim_boy_fat you lucky lucky boy :lol:


----------



## fiend

We are very sorry, but no UK store currently has all of the items you require in stock


----------



## jayr32

Thanks to the OP got one reserved and a ratchet set as well. Look to all be out of stock now all over the country


----------



## Cliff

parts washer £10 too


----------



## ianFRST

non in stock in the uk when i just tried :lol:


----------



## s_hosgood

maggi112 said:


> Is that somerset way?


Yarp!! about a 35min drive. Taunton still showing stock!


----------



## Ultimate

got one reserved, but then the store called me to say don't bother coming in we can't find it!


----------



## Cullers

Just got the air wrench as well


----------



## jayr32

Chippenham got one in stock still


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Got the air wrench but no compressor. lol


----------



## jamesmut

Ultimate said:


> got one reserved, but then the store called me to say don't bother coming in we can't find it!


Same at the ipswich store - didn't really need it anyway but at that price had to try!!


----------



## fiend

jamesmut said:


> Same at the ipswich store - didn't really need it anyway but at that price had to try!!


Sell it to me! I would love to have one.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Just keep putting your postcode in, the stores with stock are getting closer and closer.

Woking has them in now.


----------



## annabelm

who the chuffing hell lives in yeovil!!!!!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

lee. said:


> You ya barstuard.
> 
> I was on my way to reserve that after checking availability. Inverness Store by any chance. Once I found out they had one I thought to myself 'I'm going to have that' Went back on to reserve and it had gone. Nearest one to me now is Northern Ireland in Craigavon near Belfast.
> 
> Didn't need it anyway just £10 worth a shout as a backup.
> 
> Lee.


Barsteward, that's me. 

Moreover, I just got the air rachet tool reserved for me at Inverness too.......:wave: :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

annabelm said:


> who the chuffing hell lives in yeovil!!!!!!


Nobody who wants air compressors, it seems.


----------



## d3m0n

theres one in woking, shame im over 20 miles away!


----------



## mouthyman

just rang my store to be told they dont have any, I then got transferred and got told by another guy that he had found it and was looking at it, even he couldnt believe the price


----------



## Nanoman

wee_green_mini said:


> Woohoo had one in my local store, get it at hometime!!!
> 
> Thanks BEADING SHINY :thumb:


:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## jamesmut

fiend said:


> Sell it to me! I would love to have one.


I meant they rang to say they couldn't find it in the store!!!


----------



## Russ and his BM

Reserved a parts washer - great deal, thanks for the link!


----------



## Cliff

Ultimate said:


> got one reserved, but then the store called me to say don't bother coming in we can't find it!


More like they decided to have it themselves


----------



## J1ODY A

ipswich - got the air gun & parts washer available.... no compressor, shall I just ebay them? I have no use :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Just got me a parts washer


----------



## andy665

Got a parts washer - great find


----------



## mouthyman

just reserved the ratchet set aswell


----------



## Puntoboy

Which one?


----------



## Aero

V100 VAX Pro Vacuum Cleaner Great offer wish they had one closer to my location 

Dyson Car Vacuum Attachments

Philips Anti-Allergy Mini Vacuum


----------



## Bratwurst

So harsh!

Reserved the compressor and ratchet set about half four-ish.

Went to collect just after 5 to be told that I shouldn't have been able to reserve, they don't have any.

Disappointed!

Got home, computer on, to find 2 emails at 5.45 saying the items are sitting waiting on me and I've got a day to collect!

Woohoo!

Called to check and the guy said, 'oh mistake, they're not there', 'the guy's through the back shop would have ok'd the email to you even though they're not in stock - just to clear the screen'!

AAaaaaaaaarrrrgh I hate crap systems that don't work!!!


----------



## Steven_Norfield

Dammit, out of ALL of that lot, I've only managed to get the Dyson cleaner attachments. Bugger. Still, a find in its own right!

EDIT: On the upshot, I had to buy some Oil for the MB and I've just blagged the £40 set of scredrivers! Result!


----------



## Nanoman

wee_green_mini said:


> So harsh!
> 
> Reserved the compressor and ratchet set about half four-ish.
> 
> Went to collect just after 5 to be told that I shouldn't have been able to reserve, they don't have any.
> 
> Disappointed!
> 
> Got home, computer on, to find 2 emails at 5.45 saying the items are sitting waiting on me and I've got a day to collect!
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Called to check and the guy said, 'oh mistake, they're not there', 'the guy's through the back shop would have ok'd the email to you even though they're not in stock - just to clear the screen'!
> 
> AAaaaaaaaarrrrgh I hate crap systems that don't work!!!


Was that Paisley? They used to be pretty good but have gone downhill recently. The only guy that knows what he's doing is the audio guy. There's an annoying little **** in their with bumfluff that just wanders round in a huff. If I was his boss I'd kick him in the jaw.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Just reserved the last parts washer in Inverness, but not before I'd phoned the store to confirm my previous 2 buys [compressor + air rachet] were properly confirmed and waiting to be picked up......they were!! :thumb:

Many thanks to the OP & others for the heads-up :thumb: , now stop costing me money :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nanoman

Aero said:


> V100 VAX Pro Vacuum Cleaner Great offer wish they had one closer to my location
> 
> Dyson Car Vacuum Attachments
> 
> Philips Anti-Allergy Mini Vacuum


Just reserved the Dyson accessories - I've got a Sheltie with long hair so even when he's in the boot the hair ends up all over the car.


----------



## Cullers

They just phoned me to tell me they no longer stock the air compressor!!!!
Just about to phone back and tell them what I think of them!


----------



## Cullers

Well just got off the phone to them. 'Unfortunately, there isn't a manager working tonight'! 
When asked how he can justify something being listed as available and in stock seemingly isn't?? 'Well stock gets stolen and the stock file doesn't get updated' - so someone just walks into the shop and walks out with a compressor?? 'Well, I can only appologise but our records haven't been updated' - and who's fault is that? Why do I have to be messed around because you can't update your computer or look after your stock? 'All I can do is ask you to call back tomorrow when the manager is in' - No, I'll tell you what.... you get your manager to call me back tomorrow. Grrrrrrrrrrr 'Will you still be wanting the ratchet you have reserved?' - when your manager calls tomorrow I'll tell him what I want to do with it. 'Okay Mr Cullen, I'll make sure he calls you tomorrow' - lol!


----------



## MerlinGTI

Got me a parts washer and the Dyson kit! 

Thanks to the OP :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Now + a Becker 4.3" touch-screen SatNav unit for £20!!! Not as well featured as my TomTom 910 but fine for my e34 run-around. :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

I've made an error. I reserved the Vax Pro 100 thinking it was a wet vac, but it's not


----------



## Steven_Norfield

slim_boy_fat said:


> Now + a Becker 4.3" touch-screen SatNav unit for £20!!! Not as well featured as my TomTom 910 but fine for my e34 run-around. :thumb:


Didn't see that" Did a search though and hell yeah, I'll have one of those, thats fathers day sorted!!!!


----------



## -tom-

looks like they have pulled the item

*Not Found*

Sorry, the information requested could not be found.
Please check the url for correct spelling or try an alternative search using the search box shown above.
Thank you for visiting halfords.com
To continue your visit please use one of the links below:


----------



## Bratwurst

grantwils said:


> Was that Paisley? They used to be pretty good but have gone downhill recently. The only guy that knows what he's doing is the audio guy. There's an annoying little **** in their with bumfluff that just wanders round in a huff. If I was his boss I'd kick him in the jaw.


Kick him in the jaw :lol:

It was Paisley aye. The wee burd on the till was cool. I'm just annoyed really that the folk through the back seem to know jack.

Didn't see wee bum-fluff creepin around. He's probably through the back having a cat lick his face.


----------



## Strothow

Well said Cullers, enjoyable read :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Stumper

I'm having real trouble with the site. It looks pretty much broken on my laptop!


----------



## Spoony

I think they pulled it, I reckon they meant it to be 100 quid and someone in the web department made a boo boo


----------



## crazycallum

sat nav is a really good find, don't have them in stock near me though


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Aero said:


> V100 VAX Pro Vacuum Cleaner Great offer wish they had one closer to my location


Picked one of these up last week. Great performance for the price.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149605&page=2


----------



## jayr32

Had a call from the store where I reserved mine and they confirmed the compressor and air ratchet set are in stock and they are reserved for me and will be honoring the price of £10 each!

Going to call again in the morning to confirm before traveling but that came off the store manager!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

-tom- said:


> looks like they have pulled the item
> 
> *Not Found*
> 
> Sorry, the information requested could not be found.
> Please check the url for correct spelling or try an alternative search using the search box shown above.
> Thank you for visiting halfords.com
> To continue your visit please use one of the links below:


If you mean the SatNav, ordered another for a mate and got the text confirmation with ref # - also confirmed on the phone that they have them ready for collection tomorrow.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

slim_boy_fat said:


> If you mean the SatNav, ordered another for a mate and got the text confirmation with ref # - also confirmed on the phone that they have them ready for collection tomorrow.


I think he was on about the compressor


----------



## alan_mcc

d3m0n said:


> theres one in woking, shame im over 20 miles away!


The nearest Halfords to me is 22 miles away :lol:


----------



## Mini 360

Guys if you are after one go to your local store and see if they can order up one for you from our warehouse in redditch. Thts what Im going to try and do!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Mini 360 said:


> Guys if you are after one go to your local store and see if they can order up one for you from our warehouse in redditch. Thts what Im going to try and do!


I rang and the guy at my local store and he said that they had none at any local store or at the headquarters. Guessing he meant the warehouse in Redditch. Good luck though


----------



## mouthyman

just got back from my local halfords, managed to buy both the compressor and the ratchet set for the £10 each.

compressor was the last one left and still priced at £139.99 and the ratchet set which was £31 reduced from £61.
so i am a very happy person, especially since there are both made by SIP

took them a little while to find the ratchet set and they did say there wasnt any left, but after a little persuasian I was able to get them to go a look properly


thanks again for the heads up BEADING SHINY :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf

Buying Frenzy dont you just love it.


----------



## ianFRST

which is the sat nav for £20?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

ianFRST said:


> which is the sat nav for £20?


http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_717801_langId_-1_categoryId_237501
:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

buff not enuf said:


> Buying Frenzy dont you just love it.


probably a lot of undercover halfords staff on this site, earning commission! :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro

W_VRS said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_717801_langId_-1_categoryId_237501
> :thumb:


none left anywhere


----------



## andy665

Site seems to just crash whenever I go and try and reserve anything - have secured the air ratchet set and two parts washers though


----------



## DanSN117

i just reserved one at Harrow.

The sat nav that is, handy because i needed one of them.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Scotty Pro said:


> none left anywhere


Showing available in Perth, may be too far from you [unless someone on here could collect for you & post on.....:speechles]


----------



## packard

It has just been pulled from site, code no longer exists.


----------



## J1ODY A

packard said:


> It has just been pulled from site, code no longer exists.


http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_717801_langId_-1_categoryId_237501


----------



## ianFRST

Scotty Pro said:


> none left anywhere


there was some left when i looked, but nearest was miles away, shame, as thats a bargain 

ive reserved the parts washer too :lol:


----------



## fiend

jayr32 said:


> Had a call from the store where I reserved mine and they confirmed the compressor and air ratchet set are in stock and they are reserved for me and will be honoring the price of £10 each!
> 
> Going to call again in the morning to confirm before traveling but that came off the store manager!
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Try and blag another one! I'll buy it.


----------



## smyrk

Would anybody near harrow posibly pick me a sat nav up and post it on to me all costs covered etc?


----------



## SteveOC

Funny, I noticed they had a SIP compressor in my local Halfords yesterday but I never got around to looking at it closely.
All I bought was some Redex (500ml for the price of 250ml - £4.99 instead of £7.99) to clean out the carbs on my bike.

They did have a big box with some large blue springs in it (from what I saw through a hole) reduced to £99 - RRP supposedly £399. 

Steve O.


----------



## DanSN117

OP is hero.


----------



## wrxmania

Looks like it's been dumped from the website - won't let you buy, reserve or check stock!

Brian


----------



## d3m0n

Sat Nav instock here:

Newtownabbey 

wherever that is?


----------



## thebigsham

Newtonabby is near Belfast and ive just reserved one in derry must be a few left in N.Ireland. And im on the phone to my mates to get them to reserve them too. lol Hope this works


----------



## jgy6000

also reserved a parts washer, what is everyone going to use as cleaning fluid??


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I really need a sat nav, balls.


----------



## brobbo

got myself a ratchet set, missed out on the compressor but happy days


----------



## ianFRST

jgy6000 said:


> also reserved a parts washer, what is everyone going to use as cleaning fluid??


ill be buying 5L of engine degreaser from a motor factors :thumb:


----------



## BEADING SHINY

No worries guys glad i could of helped someone :thumb: i only went on to have a look at foot pumps/compressors

Matt


----------



## beany_bot

Link not working?


----------



## Steven_Norfield

Woo Hoo! I gots my sat nav!!!

I also got me the 4 litres of Castrol Edge with the free screwdriver set, and indeed, they are top quality tools, result!

A collective beer for the OP!


----------



## Franco50

I've obviously arrived here too late as the link doesn't work now and I'm wondering what all the fuss is about?


----------



## happypostie

well ive just been and i got the ratchet set.and the sat nav ,it is the display one so no box or instructions but they gave me a new charger for it and my m8 has just picked me up another sat nav boxed .so i will sell the unboxed one and the ratchet for the same price +p+p if any one wants them let me know.khalid


----------



## Puntoboy

Which ratchet set is it?


----------



## J1ODY A

I got a phone call this morning to say they haven't got the parts washer I reserved - anyone else get the dreaded call this morning?


----------



## happypostie

puntoboy it says on the box 3/8 air ratchet wrench set kit if that helps .khalid


----------



## Cullers

J1ODY A said:


> I got a phone call this morning to say they haven't got the parts washer I reserved - anyone else get the dreaded call this morning?


Like I said mate, they called me yesterday! Apparently the compressor 'disappeared' - bit curious how all this stuff has suddenly 'disappeared' isn't it???

More likely some Halfords employee has decided he wants it or his mate does.


----------



## Bratwurst

Couldn't agree more Cullers!

I spoke with a manager last night who told me that the 2 things I had ordered weren't there, and that there must have been a computer error.

The eejit didn't even ask, or know, what 2 items it was I had reserved!

Defo some foul play going on down Halfords way.


----------



## Puntoboy

happypostie said:


> puntoboy it says on the box 3/8 air ratchet wrench set kit if that helps .khalid


Ahh I see, the air ratchet set. Never mind, have one of them already  Thanks.


----------



## J1ODY A

Cullers said:


> Like I said mate, they called me yesterday! Apparently the compressor 'disappeared' - bit curious how all this stuff has suddenly 'disappeared' isn't it???
> 
> More likely some Halfords employee has decided he wants it or his mate does.


surely it couldn't have been the last though?

I will still pop into Halfords at lunchtime, uncover like, might sneak a peak in their stock room! :devil:

They told me that they were not having any more delivered


----------



## tomahawk19

Just ordered a V100 VAX Pro Vacuum, happy with that!


----------



## Cullers

J1ODY A said:


> I will still pop into Halfords at lunchtime, uncover like, might sneak a peak in their stock room! :devil:


"Good Morning Mr J1ODY A. Your mission today, should you choose to accept it, is to enter covertly the Halfords storeroom dressed as a spanner and find out the truth! Of course, should you be discovered, then DW will deny any knowledge of your existence. Good luck. This thread will self destruct in five seconds!" (dum-dum-dah-dah etc)


----------



## Bratwurst




----------



## Shug

Missed out on the good stuff. Could do with a parts washer as well. been thinking about getting one for a while


----------



## Cullers

wee_green_mini said:


> View attachment 11122


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cullers

I'm still waiting for the Halfords Manager at Eastbourne to call me - he doesn't seem to be in a hurry! I'm going to try a little test with him.... I am pretty sure I saw that item on the aisle last week so am going to make out that I am sure of it.


----------



## Bratwurst

Cullers said:


> I'm still waiting for the Halfords Manager at Eastbourne to call me - he doesn't seem to be in a hurry! I'm going to try a little test with him.... I am pretty sure I saw that item on the aisle last week so am going to make out that I am sure of it.


Nice plan. Mind games fom Cullers. Go in there and twist that bu66er's melon good style :thumb:


----------



## H13BS M

the link doesnt work anymore, so what was the crazy rush for in halfords??


----------



## Puntoboy

What if the manager is female? Do you think Cullers would hit on her? :lol:

(See Gentlemen's Club for more info....  )


----------



## Bratwurst

Some halfords hole


----------



## fiend

I reserved one yesterday and they called me about 5mins later to say the store was out-of-stock, and they cancelled 2 other peoples orders.

I've just had a text message and email from Halfords saying my compressor is ready to collect??


----------



## Cullers

Puntoboy said:


> What if the manager is female? Do you think Cullers would hit on her? :lol:
> 
> (See Gentlemen's Club for more info....  )


Hey mate - for a cheap compressor I'd give her she could sample my wares!


----------



## J1ODY A

Cullers;1949310enter covertly the Halfords storeroom dressed as a spanner[/QUOTE said:


> ok what funny man said I wouldn't need a costume :doublesho
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## justina3

massive big thumbs up to the op just picked up my air ratchet set which matches my compressor make as well. 

cheers mate well happy with that


----------



## Cullers

J1ODY A said:


> ok what funny man said I wouldn't need a costume :doublesho


Well I know Punto and Wee Green were thinking that but I couldn't possibly comment mate


----------



## mistryn

the link doesnt work? whats the item?


----------



## Cullers

lol - its a flaming compressor! Or rather it was.


----------



## ozzy

I ordered a £39 Navigon this morning at 10-54am, i just got a call from Halfords to say that "head office has recalled them so we haven't got it for you ". Yea right!!


----------



## J1ODY A

*RESULT!!!!​*
After reserving the parts washer online last night, I was disappointed to get a phonecall this morning telling me they have none & it was a mistake.

Not being a trusting guy I still popped along to have a look around (and peek in their stock room) BUT I didn't need too... there, as plain as day, I could see TWO electric parts washers on the shelf priced at £25 each...

So I found an employee, gave my reservation number (which had been cancelled off the system), told them I had received the phone call, they said she must have been drunk & I walked out with the parts washer for £10!!!

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

So they have one left, in Ipswich London Rd store!

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Then I pushed my luck & went looking for the compressor but there was none to be found


----------



## PaulGTI

What was it? Its saying item not found...


----------



## J1ODY A

PaulGTI said:


> What was it? Its saying item not found...


Air Compressor reduced to £10 from £140ish
Air Racket Set for £10 
Sat Nav for £20
Parts Washer for £10...


----------



## Blazebro

Just reserved the Dyson bits at Nuneaton.


----------



## andy665

I successfully picked up two parts washers and an air ratchet set from the Cannock store this morning - they had stocks of the compressor but back at the old £140 price. I was banking on getting a compressor so looks like the air ratchet set is going on the Bay


----------



## gt5500

Anyone else starting to think this smack of a sneaky trick by Halfords? it seems all the items are either out of stock everywhere or the places that have them in stock are claiming to not have any left. This would be a marketing dream come true because all these people are now in buying mode and will see something else on the site and think 'hmm I could do with one of them'. Reminds me of when I worked in MFI boxing day we would have a sofa for £99, of course 100's turned up to buy them but in fact only 3 per store were ever available....


----------



## J1ODY A

gt5500 said:


> Anyone else starting to think this smack of a sneaky trick by Halfords? it seems all the items are either out of stock everywhere or the places that have them in stock are claiming to not have any left. This would be a marketing dream come true because all these people are now in buying mode and will see something else on the site and think 'hmm I could do with one of them'. Reminds me of when I worked in MFI boxing day we would have a sofa for £99, of course 100's turned up to buy them but in fact only 3 per store were ever available....


You have a twisted mind - am sure they wouldn't dream of that... :thumb:


----------



## jgy6000

im not surprised nowhere has anything left, a quick Google and theres loads of forums and websites with people going crazy for the offers


----------



## Cullers

The manager just called. Within a second he recognised my accent and knew I'd given him a hard time over the tool cabinet. According to him they haven't got it in, they didn't record it.... I gave him the schpeel about seeing it last week which, quick as a flash got the response "Ahh well that explains it.... it will have been damaged or missing parts and returned". Maybe we ought to do a group action against Halfords like customers did against Hoover back in the 90's over free flights to the USA. I dare say a group of 200 or so people would have some degree of impact?


----------



## Stumper

Well I managed to get my sat-nav, Dyson bits and two parts washers. One of the parts washers was the display model but the other was boxed up and brand new 

I've go to say, the Becker sat-nav seems to be a decent piece of kit!


----------



## J1ODY A

Cullers said:


> The manager just called. Within a second he recognised my accent and knew I'd given him a hard time over the tool cabinet. According to him they haven't got it in, they didn't record it.... I gave him the schpeel about seeing it last week which, quick as a flash got the response "Ahh well that explains it.... it will have been damaged or missing parts and returned". Maybe we ought to do a group action against Halfords like customers did against Hoover back in the 90's over free flights to the USA. I dare say a group of 200 or so people would have some degree of impact?


You just want to meet Anne Robinson on Watchdog...

can't you keep it in your trousers man :lol:


----------



## Blazebro

Just went to pick up the Dyson tools, first bloke said he couldn't find any, which I thought it was a case of here we go. The manager then said I know where they are and came back with 2 sets. 

Anyone fancies a trip to nuneaton for the Dyson tools, they've got 1 set left.


----------



## Puntoboy

I just phoned the store that's reserving my parts washer as I haven't heard a peep from them since making the reservation. 

The lad did confirm it's sitting there waiting for me so it better stil be when I get it later.


----------



## Steven_Norfield

I reserved online, went in and picked them up!

Here's me stash for £84.99!!! 2 x Sat Navs (they really are top line items, very slick) some castrol edge which I needed anyways and a free set of drivers worth £39.99! Result!


----------



## EastUpperGooner

You don't fancy selling one of the sat navs do you?


----------



## Steven_Norfield

EastUpperGooner said:


> You don't fancy selling one of the sat navs do you?


Afraid they are spoken for. One for my missus so she doesn't wreck my Garmin, and one for the old man on fathers day.

I did try to get as many as I could for people on here, I could only reserve one and the guy found another instore for me.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

No problem, thought I would ask, killed my tom tom in december. lol


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Aaaannnnd there's more :devil:. I spoke too soon in my earlier post.
Called the store last night to confirm my compressor and air rachet were set aside and ready for collection - "Yes Mr R, they're here for you". 
Me: "I'll pick them up tommorow morning then".
Phone call an hour later to say the compressor was an ex-display one and was "a bit dusty, but all there". 
Me:"That's no problem ,thanks".
Phone call 45 mins later - "Sorry we don't have a compressor for you, there was a mistake in the computer"
Me: "Well, what about your call saying it was an ex-display one?"
Muppet: "Ah, I made a mistake too, can't understand how I did that". But you'll want to speak to the Manager, he'll be in tomorrow - his name's Kevin"
Me: "Yes, I definitely will".
Went in today and guess what? Manager not in until tomorrow.......:devil:

However, I DID get my air rachet set, parts washer and 2 x Becker SatNavs. (Had to go *back* to store because charger unit was missing from one though)

I feel a letter to Halfords C.E.O coming on, just to point out the shambles he presides over.

Sorry for rant guys, the lack of compressor isn't too bad as I have one already but I can't help thinking someone on the staff there has decided they were having the item reserved for me.


----------



## Cullers

Thats what I think as well.


----------



## INWARD123

I ordered the Parts washer and the air ratchet set after 30 mins 

Hello it's Halfords here we can't find your air ratchet set only an empty box ! But they did have a parts washer ! so semi happy. I have to say I only use Halfords because i forced to i.e after 6 pm or I need something like a bulb quick and I have a trade card. But their customer service is awful. If only John Lewis would move into car parts !


----------



## Steven_Norfield

To be fair to them, between us and the other forums halfords probably got swamped yesterday.


----------



## Puntoboy

Just been to pick up my parts washer. One thing the spotty Halfrauds employee did tell me was his surprise that they had any because he thought two of the other spotty Halfrauds employee's had them.


----------



## Nanoman

Did anyone actually get a compressor or even an e-mail confirmation of the order? They had a compressor in a local halfrauds today which I think was the same one. Any confirmation would help.

It was priced at £100. Maybe the £10 thing was a typo.


----------



## MerlinGTI

I got my Parts washer and Dyson set, was quite a cufuffle though: 'Yup we have everything - no the parts washer is faulty and its the last one - yup we have another etc...'

My mate ordered a sat nav, 'yup we have it' then all of a sudden today 'sorry its faulty' (yea right).

Still im happy


----------



## mouthyman

grantwils said:


> Did anyone actually get a compressor or even an e-mail confirmation of the order? They had a compressor in a local halfrauds today which I think was the same one. Any confirmation would help.
> 
> It was priced at £100. Maybe the £10 thing was a typo.


I did,
bought the compressor and the ratchet set for £10 each, although both were still priced at their original prices of £139.99 and £60


----------



## jgy6000

just picked up my parts washer, also got some axle stands as i needed some anyway and used my trade card

*to my suprise the parts washer came out at £8 after trade discount!*


----------



## Nanoman

mouthyman said:


> I did,
> bought the compressor and the ratchet set for £10 each, although both were still priced at their original prices of £139.99 and £60


What's the model of the compresser then?


----------



## Cullers

Right I'm going to write a snotty letter to the Martketing Director and MD of Halfords.

So if anyone wants to be part of the complaint to try and get the compressor sorted at £10 like advertised. So if you ordered it and then they cancelled it, put your name down here. Planning on sending it out on Monday morning.


----------



## jgy6000

they have taken the sat nav off the website, the cheapest satnav they have now is £50 looks like they are trying to clear stock


----------



## Bratwurst

Well after all this caper:

Yesterday after noon reserved compressor and tools
5pm vist store, none in stock
530pm email saying stock waiting in store
6pm call to manager - mistake, no stock
This morning, email saying stock waiting in store!
5pm visit store again, no stock, but one of each on the shelf!
'Oh aye, here you are then'

Ding-dang do, 200 bucks worth of gear for £20 !!

















:thumb: Result :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

wee_green_mini said:


> Well after all this caper:
> 
> Yesterday after noon reserved compressor and tools
> 5pm vist store, none in stock
> 530pm email saying stock waiting in store
> 6pm call to manager - mistake, no stock
> This morning, email saying stock waiting in store!
> 5pm visit store again, no stock, but one of each on the shelf!
> 'Oh aye, here you are then'
> 
> Ding-dang do, 200 bucks worth of gear for £20 !!
> 
> View attachment 11145
> 
> 
> View attachment 11144
> 
> 
> :thumb: Result :thumb:


Am I allowed to say.. "You prick."?


----------



## mouthyman

grantwils said:


> What's the model of the compresser then?


its a SIP Airmate 1.5hp 24 litre. product code is 124472


----------



## Steven_Norfield

Ah some you win, some you lose. I didn't get the compressor or ratchet set, but am happy with the sat navs.


----------



## mouthyman

wee_green_mini said:


> Well after all this caper:
> 
> Yesterday after noon reserved compressor and tools
> 5pm vist store, none in stock
> 530pm email saying stock waiting in store
> 6pm call to manager - mistake, no stock
> This morning, email saying stock waiting in store!
> 5pm visit store again, no stock, but one of each on the shelf!
> 'Oh aye, here you are then'
> 
> Ding-dang do, 200 bucks worth of gear for £20 !!
> 
> View attachment 11145
> 
> 
> View attachment 11144
> 
> 
> :thumb: Result :thumb:


my air ratchet set is slightly different, I also have a flexible connector and mine is all stainless steel, its still a SIP 3/8 though


----------



## EastUpperGooner

same, my ratchet set is different too.

got some jelly belly air fesheners for £1 each aswell.


----------



## Bratwurst

grantwils said:


> Am I allowed to say.. "You prick."?


Of course you can. No offence taken. :thumb:

Even though you offended me :lol:


----------



## Cullers

Hate you all!


----------



## ianFRST

i went and collected my bits too, dyson attachments (on sale £25), parts washer (on sale £25), and air ratchet (retail price of £49.99 i think?)

all 3 were on the shelf, and NOT reserved for me at all, the parts washer was the last one, and display too. anybody want that? i seriously have no room :lol:


----------



## Blazebro

ianFRST said:


> i went and collected my bits too, dyson attachments (on sale £25), parts washer (on sale £25), and air ratchet (retail price of £49.99 i think?)
> 
> all 3 were on the shelf, and NOT reserved for me at all, the parts washer was the last one, and display too. anybody want that? i seriously have no room :lol:


I got my Dyson bits for a tenna


----------



## Nanoman

Same here. I think Ian meant they were priced on the shelf at £25... I might be wrong though.


----------



## thebigsham

I just picked up my sat nav and im over the moon. the girl behind the counter said " £20 for a sat nav is that right" but gave me it anyway.


----------



## Strothow

My brother picked up the compressor today


----------



## Bratwurst

I feel no guilt whatsoever seeing as it's my birthday today 

Had a bad few days with general crapness, so to get a wee bargain today is just the ticket. :thumb:

Celebrating my bargain currently with a bottle of plonk from my big sis!

Fuzzy mind in the morn I think...


----------



## fiend

Well after reserving one yesterday and having a phone call from Halfords saying they had none in stock, I got an email and text saying my order is ready to be picked up!

So I called to confirm and the girl on the phone said "yes the compressor is here in front of me with your name on it". I got my brother to go down and pick it up for me! Apparently the guy behind the counter said to him "I was hoping you wouldn't come pick it up, so I could buy it". 

So thats obviously what has been happening, Halfords employees telling people there not in stock, so they can buy it themselves. :wall:

Anyway, he picked up a Meguiars washmit and polishing mit for £1 each aswell! They were in the clearance bins for some reason.


----------



## k4ith

reserved my dyson kit last night and got a phone call this a.m saying the only one was the display one and because there is no box its only £5
there is 3 left in the Stirling branch by the way.


----------



## tom-coupe

well not sure what everyone has been and bought feel left out.


----------



## cdti_sri

Got my sat nav today and one for my boss. Just exploring the various ways to MOD it now!


----------



## beany_bot

tom-coupe said:


> well not sure what everyone has been and bought feel left out.


Well im the same the link doesnt work and ive no idea what im missing out on!!


----------



## Cullers

Guys my gf is after one of the becker sat navs..... anyone willing to sell one?


----------



## Steven_Norfield

I see they've dropped the ratchet spanners down to £29.99 (18 pc) and £39.99 (33 pc) which is frikkin cheap for decent ratchets.


----------



## J1ODY A

Cullers said:


> Guys my gf is after one of the becker sat navs..... anyone willing to sell one?


So does anyone have 7 spare sat navs for Culler's 7 gf's????


----------



## Bratwurst

J1ODY A said:


> So does anyone have 7 spare sat navs for Culler's 7 gf's????


so if you type in 'rampant northern sexual mountain' does it take you to chateau Cullers?


----------



## fiend

If anyone has one of the air ratchet spanner sets they want to sell let me know!


----------



## J1ODY A

wee_green_mini said:


> so if you type in 'rampant northern sexual mountain' does it take you to chateau Cullers?


:lol:

_*keeping grannies active since 2008!*_ :thumb:


----------



## Cullers

Lol - guys..... c'mon... this is for Ms Special. She needs a sat nav to find her way to me! She could follow the star but she's in a Renault so needs as much help as she can get!
Plleeezzz!


----------



## J1ODY A

Cullers said:


> Lol - guys..... c'mon... this is for Ms Special. She needs a sat nav to find her way to me! She could follow the star but she's in a Renault so needs as much help as she can get!
> Plleeezzz!


sorry I only got the parts washer - actually judging by your stories that might come in handy for your balls.......... bearing :lol:


----------



## Cullers

I bloody hate you


----------



## wrxmania

Got my £10 vacuum and my Dyson parts (no box but still £10). 

Brian


----------



## mouthyman

anyone got a link to the vacuum please?


----------



## Aero

mouthyman said:


> anyone got a link to the vacuum please?


Here you go, it's the Philips mini vacuum that is £10.


Aero said:


> V100 VAX Pro Vacuum Cleaner Great offer wish they had one closer to my location
> 
> Dyson Car Vacuum Attachments
> 
> Philips Anti-Allergy Mini Vacuum


----------



## Puntoboy

Damn I hate this forum sometimes. Just reserved some Dyson attachments.


----------



## Mini 360

Got a parts washer in the end. A mate bought 2 so Im buying one. He got it for £8 with his trade card haha!!


----------



## Stumper

Mini 360 said:


> Got a parts washer in the end. A mate bought 2 so Im buying one. He got it for £8 with his trade card haha!!


I tried to use my trade card for the parts washer and the sat nav but didn't get any extra discount. I thought it was worth a try :lol:


----------



## beany_bot

graeme_t said:


> I tried to use my trade card for the parts washer and the sat nav but didn't get any extra discount. I thought it was worth a try :lol:


:lol:god loves a tryer:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro

Puntoboy said:


> Damn I hate this forum sometimes. Just reserved some Dyson attachments.


Well worthy of the effort. Cirtainly look the part although I haven't used them yet.


----------



## J1ODY A

I popped to my local Halfords again today, they had a lot of air compressor attachments (air guns etc) for £10 each... :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Just picked up my Dyson attachments. They had another set too. Milton Keynes store.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Right guys, final update on my situation.

After missing out on the compressor "Sorry Sir, none in stock" :wall:, but getting the air rachet & parts washer for £10 each + 2 x Becker SatNavs at £20 apiece, I tried one of the SatNavs.......no workee!

Called Halfords to speak to manager who was at lunch, "But he'll call you back". Well, he did!! :doublesho I explained all that had happened and he went into their systems in some depth - enough to convince me that a genuine mistake had been made as regards the compressor. He'd also tried ALL the stores to source one for me without success.

He offered to upgrade the SatNav a) because I'd had the last two Beckers & b) as a jesture of goodwill. Just got back and he did a straight swop, Becker for Navigon 1310 which is on sale offer at £50.....result!!!! At last I'm a happy bunny.

Also had a browse while there [as you do  ] and came away with a 4" drill vice @ £5, a 6" bench grinder @ £10, an air chisel set @ £10 and a spot airblaster for stone chips etc @ £10 too.

Hands now firmly in pockets......


----------



## Bratwurst

Well done slim! :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_162045_langId_-1_categoryId_165468#dtab these look ok for a fiver


----------



## Jiffy

Not bad but I just use my mountaineering headtorch. 

6xD cells is a pain unless you run it off the car's 12v.


----------



## Cliff

My local Halfords was doing 50% off of all of the red dot stuff this weekend.
Got quite a few small bits and pieces but also a BIG Sip compressor down from £260 to £75 and a full Sip air tool kit was £150 down to £45 know its not their best bargains but by far the best I have ever come across in my local :lol::lol:

Also had a 2 person tent kit incl sleeping bags, inflatable matress and torch down to a tenner, had to be done lol 

BTW the inspection lamp in the above post is also down to £2.50 in my local


----------



## Igloo

Subscribing to this, Could do with some deals


----------



## Cliff

This was the compressor I got for £75
Just need to get a hose now :wall:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...7_categoryId_165727_langId_-1?cm_vc=IOV4PDPZ1


----------



## BigLeeM

Gutted i missed all the other stuff. Parts washer compressor........Glad some people are still gettting good deals.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I have the ratchet kit for the compressor if somebody wants to swap from some detailing stuff.

They lied to me about the compressor being out of stock.


----------



## BigLeeM

I'll give you cash if you want and I work in Essex quite a bit so maybe able to collect.......Let me know


----------



## EastUpperGooner

BigLeeM said:


> I'll give you cash if you want and I work in Essex quite a bit so maybe able to collect.......Let me know


I'm not allowed to sell mate , just seeing if there was interest then I would make a thread in the swaps section.


----------



## BigLeeM

Ok no worries fella,what kind of gear are you after????


----------



## SBerlyn

Changed ya mind, Jon?

I'd have had it off you if I didn't already have an Aldi special compressor from a few years back.

Best of luck with the swap 

S


----------



## EastUpperGooner

SBerlyn said:


> Changed ya mind, Jon?
> 
> I'd have had it off you if I didn't already have an Aldi special compressor from a few years back.
> 
> Best of luck with the swap
> 
> S


Yeah, I've no need for it.

Which is a shame.

Cheers


----------



## SBerlyn

I've found so many uses for mine over the years - I went the whole hog and got all the accessories for it at the time. Best attachment I've got is the air nailer; that fecking thing doesn't half have some power! Put a whole new roof on two garages with it in about half an hour!

S


----------



## Stumper

Cliff said:


> This was the compressor I got for £75
> Just need to get a hose now :wall:
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...7_categoryId_165727_langId_-1?cm_vc=IOV4PDPZ1


I'd probably have had one at £75 but they're showing as £150 now


----------



## Cliff

graeme_t said:


> I'd probably have had one at £75 but they're showing as £150 now


As I said in my first post about it it was still marked up as £150 at the store but they was doing 'managers special 50% off' all 'red dot' reduced prices and although this did not have a red dot as such I asked the question and he said yes, no problem  Same with the air tools kit, was still at the reduced price of £90 before I asked and then they halved it.


----------

